# Quick OPV question



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Hey peeps, I'm going to adjust the opv valve on my Classic tomorrow, I've watched a few vids & been through the forum & it all seems pretty straight forward but I've seen conflicting info re a couple of things

Whether to have the steam wand opened (which doesn't seem to make any sense to me, wouldn't that let some of the pressure out)?

Whether to fill the portafilter with water before starting (wouldn't it just fill up during the start of taking the pressure anyway)?

Sorry to ask about a topic with so many posts but finding it difficult to find anything concrete.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

I haven't done this so perhaps I'm not your guy, but I can't imagine you'd open the steam valve to measure the group pressure as it would just drop the reading....

I can imagine putting water in the pf/guage is to preclude introducing air into the system which may give you a false reading....don't know how likely that is, but it seems a belt and braces approach


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

With the guage in place it's a closed system (like the brakes on your car) so you want to get rid of as much air as possible.

Don't put a basket in & fill the portafilter with water.

Opening the steam valve just after turning on the pump can help bleed the remaining air out of the system but you'll need to close it again to get a correct reading. Personally I didn't bother when I adjusted mine.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks guys, very helpful!

I'll be doing this tomorrow (as long as the gauge turns up as expected) & then fitting a Mr Shades PID over the weekend.

Also got a vst basket & a Rhinoware flat tamper on the way.

Better espresso here I come!!

(famous last words)


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Done!

Now heating up ready to test...

I noticed that my steam wand was dripping a little, it often has a tiny bit of seepage (who doesn't







) but think it was a bit more than usual, anyone else notice this?

I'll give it a descale later, normally helps (the machine, not me)

Thanks in advance for any thoughts


----------



## JojoS (Oct 1, 2014)

Steam wand drip on a Gaggia Classic pre-2015 is a very common problem that it can be called a feature. Scale buildup is the usual cause and often aggravated by over tightening. There are videos on how to mod the steam valve so it is easier to clean but once the needle valve is micro-etched, leaking becomes a feature due to metal to metal design of the steam valve. My workaround is the mod and some PTFE tape that requires changing every few weeks.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

JojoS said:


> Steam wand drip on a Gaggia Classic pre-2015 is a very common problem that it can be called a feature. Scale buildup is the usual cause and often aggravated by over tightening. There are videos on how to mod the steam valve so it is easier to clean but once the needle valve is micro-etched, leaking becomes a feature due to metal to metal design of the steam valve. My workaround is the mod and some PTFE tape that requires changing every few weeks.


Thanks Jojo, I assumed it was quite a common problem (I see lots of pics of Classics on the forum with a cup underneath the steam wand!) but didn't realise it was quite so ubiquitous! Good to know what causes it, I'll check out the mod.


----------

